# Best CD of Egmont Incidental Music



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

We are talking about the complete work here, not the overture. Tell me what is your favorite, and what CDs you have. I have these two:

This one appears to be unique in that it has 13 tracks whereas most others I can find are 10 tracks. 10 tracks is what is listed on the Wikipedia page also. The three extra tracks on this one are spoken parts, which "In 1821, the author Friedrich Mosengeil wrote a series of monologues to be inserted between the entr'actes and songs, so that those less familiar with Goethe's drama would benefit from the dramatic impact of Beethoven's music." This one also is on my 87 CD Complete Beethoven Set. 
Clips Here.









However, this 10 track Egmont is very nice with the beautiful voice of Sylvia McNair. 
Clips Here.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​This is my favourite, _Pilar Lorengar_ is sublime.
(On Amazon.com you can find the CD cover):tiphat:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Pugg said:


> ​This is my favourite, _Pilar Lorengar_ is sublime.
> (On Amazon.com you can find the CD cover):tiphat:


Yes, brilliantly played by the VPO under Szell. The disc made quite a sensation when it first came out.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I have Szell and Scherchen. Scherchen has a lot of spoken words, and antique sonics, but the performance is interesting and very dramatic.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DavidA said:


> Yes, brilliantly played by the VPO under Szell. The disc made quite a sensation when it first came out.


Glad to hear that, always willing to learn. 
I do love it very much 
_:cheers:_


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Those who know me from other threads won't be surprised that I have this version:









N.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have to be careful lest I go OCD on this and start buying every Egmont I can find. Right not the Karajan Janowitz one is tempting me, but I can't justify $15 shipped for 4 minutes of Janowitz--or can I.:lol:


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

The only ones I have are Karajan and Szell. Both are excellent in my book although Szell gets the slight nod. I did have Thomas Dausgaard and the Swedish Chamber Orchestra at one point and that one was excellent. James Judd with the New Zealand Symphony was another I've heard and it was ok, but not on par with the others I mentioned.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> The only ones I have are Karajan and Szell. Both are excellent in my book although Szell gets the slight nod. I did have Thomas Dausgaard and the Swedish Chamber Orchestra at one point and that one was excellent. James Judd with the New Zealand Symphony was another I've heard and it was ok, but not on par with the others I mentioned.


 100% agree there, Lorengar is in good voice and the W.P are unbeaten in this recording.
(My humble opinion )


----------



## kerrcophony (Dec 21, 2015)

The Masur Teldec recording (c/w 5th symphony) was reissued on Warner's budget Apex label a while back. I must give my copy another listen.


----------

